# Modifying forums



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think target gear discussion would be awesome!


----------



## jallen70 (May 27, 2009)

I think a beginners target form would be great. Or however you'd want to phrase it. Include target gear discussions, keep it entry level and friendly.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think it would make any difference. despite this forum being intended for advanced and target oriented content, there's no real distincton between the content on this forum and what's on the general forum, as it is.
people are simply posting their similarly general questions here, hoping more advanced shooters will answer them.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ron pretty much summed it up- in some cases the level of information available in the target forum actually is below that of what is in gen pop.


as for the pro forum... why kill it before it really has a chance? make it a legitimate pro forum moderated by a pro and it may give a taste of what a large majority so greatly want.... as for a beginner forum; that would need to be more tightly regulated and moderated so as to stem the influx of bad information...


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

I think there are enough sub-forums, if not too many. Gets a little confusing for this dumb ole hillbilly!


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Mahly said:


> I'd like a place for beginners to ask questions, and there is also a use IMHO for target specific gear discussions.
> 
> Gimme your $.02!


Both a place for beginners to ask competitive archery type questions and a place for brand specific target gear recommendations, etc. would be nice.

Then we could keep this forum along the lines of what it was intended for.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

N7709K said:


> as for the pro forum... why kill it before it really has a chance? make it a legitimate pro forum moderated by a pro and it may give a taste of what a large majority so greatly want.... as for a beginner forum; that would need to be more tightly regulated and moderated so as to stem the influx of bad information...


I'm just looking at the Pro forum. And unless there is something I can't see on my phone, there is virtually nothing there. It's been there for 3 months without a post.
But this is why I ask. To find out what we collectively want.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

The Coaches Corner is very capable of responding to beginning competitive archers questions. 

Maybe this forum should be moved to Archers Helping Archers. The farther it is located from General Archery, the lower the tendency will be to collect general questions, IMO.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

for the most part the pros have all but given up on this site.....for reasons I've stated many times and don't care to repeat.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

I think in thought it's a good idea, but unlikely anyone will use it.

If you want to start a beginner Competition/ Target gear forum you better put it just below the Bowhunter forum and just above the Brand specific forum or it won't get used.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

I would like to see there be a Beginner Competition forum. It might would make the other guys ease up on Beginners posting.


----------



## AdamMac (Jan 18, 2011)

I vote for beginner forum


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mahly said:


> I'm just looking at the Pro forum. And unless there is something I can't see on my phone, there is virtually nothing there. It's been there for 3 months without a post.
> But this is why I ask. To find out what we collectively want.


for a while there was activity.... and then all but one thread was pulled. with the current "pro" designation process the majority are gonna stay away; all you have to be is a staff shooter to post and even at that being self moderated it is only another target forum- not a "pro" forum. 

going back to what was originally purposed the "want" was for better quality discussion and information than available elsewhere... so far, that isn't happening- not the level which it could, and i highly doubt it ever will get to that level.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, except for a few of us in here, no one would miss this forums.... Pros, they are getting to be all over Facebook and handing out tips....
Facebook, I am getting to hate it more and more every day. Unless you're on Dial Up, like me, you don't know what a nightmare is....


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Not so much what?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe this forum has been infiltrated by a kid doing some trolling....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

montigre said:


> I believe this forum has been infiltrated by a kid doing some trolling....


He has traits of some one of past years, but like others I found his Join date was 2 days ago. Personally, I find most all his replies.....obnoxious and irritating.


----------

